
Online Educational Resources to Learn to Build Web Sites - anwaar
http://www.skilledup.com/learn-web-design-guide/
======
michelutti
awesome! public utility :)

------
goobstah
what do you guys mean by affiliate links?

~~~
sehr
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affiliate_marketing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affiliate_marketing)

------
rfnslyr
Smart way to make money by whoever posted this. Loving all the affiliate
links.

~~~
anwaar
LOL!

